# Anno 2070 Königsedition = complete Edition von Steam?



## PC_Unwissend (27. Juli 2014)

*Anno 2070 Königsedition = complete Edition von Steam?*

Moin leute,

Ich möchte mir gerne anno 2070 holen nur weiß ich nun nicht welche Version. Ist der Inhalt der Königsedition der gleiche wie der Inhalt der Complete Edition von steam? Oder gibt es da unterschiede?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Anno 2070 Königsedition = complete Edition von Steam?*

Vielleicht mal versuchen die Inhalte zu vergleichen?


----------



## PC_Unwissend (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Anno 2070 Königsedition = complete Edition von Steam?*

Hab ich bereits gemacht, es scheint sehr ähnlich zu sein aber ich hatte gehofft das jemand da genauere infos hat


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Anno 2070 Königsedition = complete Edition von Steam?*

Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand. Bin zwar selbst Anno Junkie nur 2070 fand ich unpassend


----------



## PC_Unwissend (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Anno 2070 Königsedition = complete Edition von Steam?*

Hab noch kein anno gespielt außer 1404 mal kurz, hab aber schon tropico 4 und 5 gespielt und an banished bin ich verzweifelt xD mal sehen ob ich als anfänger damit klar
komme


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Anno 2070 Königsedition = complete Edition von Steam?*

Anno ist generell ein Top Game nur mir hat der Sprung in der Historie nicht gefallen. Ich hätte da max. die industrielle Revolution erwatet


----------



## PC_Unwissend (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Anno 2070 Königsedition = complete Edition von Steam?*

Mir gefällt generell das mittelalter als "kulisse" viel besser als dieses zukunfts technik zeug xD aber anno 2070 haben mir so viele empfohlen das ich es nun einfach mal testen will


----------



## Dartwurst (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Anno 2070 Königsedition = complete Edition von Steam?*

Im Steam Complete ist die Tiefsee wohl nicht enthalten. Die Königsedition enthält mehr DLC´s.


----------



## PC_Unwissend (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Anno 2070 Königsedition = complete Edition von Steam?*

Ok vielen dank. Naja das einzig schlechte was ich grade sehe ist  das ich wohl auf uplay angewiesen bin =(


----------



## -Atlanter- (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Anno 2070 Königsedition = complete Edition von Steam?*

Da hast du es doch. Zitat aus Steam, 1. Absatz:

Anno 2070® Complete Edition includes the award-winning strategy game Anno 2070®, Anno 2070® Deep Ocean and all downloadable content packs. Also included and delivered via download: the complete Anno 2070 soundtrack, updated Tree of Technologies poster, and 152-page art book

Deep Oceaon = Tiefssee. Die Complete Edition entspricht also der Königsedition. Und Uplay muss man bei diesem Spiel auch bei der Steamversion installiert haben.

Der Preis ist allerdings mittlerweile nicht mehr gut. Die Königsedition gibts auf Amazon für 30€ 
ANNO 2070 - Königsedition - [PC]: Amazon.de: Games ANNO 2070 - Königsedition [Download]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## PC_Unwissend (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Anno 2070 Königsedition = complete Edition von Steam?*

Welche version ist nun die bessere? Bzw welche würdet ihr mir eher empfehlen

PS bitte nicht auf rechtschreibung achten bin grad am handy


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Anno 2070 Königsedition = complete Edition von Steam?*

Beide bieten den gleichen Spieleinhalt.
Die Steam Version kriegst du halt nur von Steam.
Die Königs Edition kannst normal in der Retail Verpackung kaufen und bietet noch ein paar Sachen zum Anfassen.


----------

